# The biological clock



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wondering, but what does it feel like to have this biological clock ticking? Does this mean that you just have this urge to have a child? This urge to just have sex? Does having this biological clock "tick" inside you cause you to rush and make irrational decisions?

Also, for those of you that have hit menopause, do you still have this biological clock that ticks? Do you wish you could still have children?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Just wondering, but what does it feel like to have this biological clock ticking?


I feel mine starting. I've noticed that when i see a baby i want to hold it. The thought of destroying my body doesnt seem to bother me as much. I feel the need to take care of something. I feel a stronger bond with my H. 



cheewagacheewaga said:


> Does this mean that you just have this urge to have a child?


Ya, that is pretty much what it feels like. 



cheewagacheewaga said:


> This urge to just have sex?


I've always had that urge, so its hard to say. 



cheewagacheewaga said:


> Does having this biological clock "tick" inside you cause you to rush and make irrational decisions?


Ya, actually, on some level i think it does. Before i felt the 'tick' i knew just how things should be before having a baby. But now all those things are starting to seem less and less important.


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

---I've noticed that when i see a baby i want to hold it. The thought of destroying my body doesnt seem to bother me as much. I feel the need to take care of something. I feel a stronger bond with my H.---

So the "me me me" thing actually ends someday? Or is it just replaced with "baby baby baby"?


----------

